

QR Codes for nutrition information - count

Today, virtually all food products in (US) grocery stores have UPC codes.  You can use apps like MyFitnessPal and others to lookup the UPC code and get information (some of it from USDA, others crowd sourced).<p>This seems like the perfect place for a QR code on packaging, that contains all the nutrition information, ingredients, dietary/allergen compliance status (gluten, vegan, etc).<p>Where would a push for this kind of thing happen - from the food producers, or from a vendor or reseller of some kind?  It makes tons of sense, but it seems to be a chicken/egg scenario.
======
miljo
The nutrition labels are required by the FDA, I think. There's a good
breakdown on their site.

[http://www.fda.gov/Food/IngredientsPackagingLabeling/Labelin...](http://www.fda.gov/Food/IngredientsPackagingLabeling/LabelingNutrition/ucm274593.htm)

I think any requirement for this would have to come from them. Of course
there's probably a grocery industry group that would also have the power to
get something like this set up if it were somehow desired or otherwise
profitable.

------
ScottWhigham
I think the argument would come down to the idea that the QR code could not
replace the other nutritional information - if so, then that would mean only
people w/ a QR reader would be able to view said info - and, since it can't
replace, then what's the point?

~~~
ScottWhigham
On a side note, I recently learned about the app Fooducate. You scan the UPC
and it grades the food based on various info. It found every one of my GF
foods which surprised me. It's well done and has good info IMO. And it's free.
Android/iOS compatible

<http://www.fooducate.com/>

